# this is how i feel is it dp



## Dpsjake1 (Nov 25, 2016)

hey so ive been having panic attacks lately and i think i am experiencing depersonalization but i am not sure. I had a bad experience which caused me to have a panic attack, and since that panic attack I feel: not like my usual self, numb emotionally, kind of spaced out, and reality seems slightly different than it used too like something is off, but i cant put my finger on what it is. It is just slightly different. I've asked people and they say that i seem the same as I used to and I don't act any different, but sometimes I look in the mirror and I am like, "is this me looking back at myself". Sometimes my voice sounds different than it used to, and I'm very anxious and when I am in crowds the voices in the background sound different than they used to. Sometimes I feel like I'm forgetting people I know like they are unfamiliar, and I feel like something I did this morning happened like days ago. I dont experience out of the body feelings, but I do sometimes feel like things are slightly surreal or dreamlike. Does this sound like minor depersonalization from anxiety or does it sound like brain damage or something permanent? Im pretty scared about how I am feeling, so plz respond! Thx!


----------



## Hellome (Sep 29, 2016)

RPJ said:


> The bad news is it's not going to go away any time soon.
> 
> I don't know what else to tell you as I'm still struggling with it myself. Good luck.


This is somewhat irresponsible to say as every person's timeline in dealing with this condition is completely different. Let's avoid fear-mongering. I remember reading doom-filled posts when this first started happening to me and I would go into a full-blown panic all over again. Let's stay a little more hopeful for all of our sakes.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

since your dp comes from panic attacks, it is likely pretty treatable. RPJ's dp doesn't seem to come from anxiety/panic, which can be veeeeeery different when it comes to actually treating and managing it.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

when we talked before RPJ you told me the panic came from the DP, I guess I misunderstood. the reason your brain started to sort of split the way it has is probably to protect yourself from that anxiety/panic, so it would make sense that the panic can't really come out anymore if your brain is intentionally keeping it at bay (in an admittedly harmful manner).


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

tfiio said:


> when we talked before RPJ you told me the panic came from the DP, I guess I misunderstood. the reason your brain started to sort of split the way it has is probably to protect yourself from that anxiety/panic, so it would make sense that the panic can't really come out anymore if your brain is intentionally keeping it at bay (in an admittedly harmful manner).


Exactly. This is what I've said over and over to various people. A person may no longer feel anxiety but that's because their mind said it couldn't take anymore and it went into protective mode. Even if they don't feel anxiety any longer, it doesn't mean the cause isn't rooted in it.


----------

